# Cattleya maxima first bloom seedling.



## John M (Nov 16, 2020)

I really like this one. The colour is very even, the flower is large and the petals are held well and symetrically.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 16, 2020)

This one turned out really nicely.


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 16, 2020)

And the lip is stunning.


Susan


----------



## abax (Nov 16, 2020)

Gorgeous and that upright dorsal is wonderful. I've seen so many Cats. with ugly, distorted dorsals that a really
nice one makes me happy. :>)


----------



## John M (Nov 17, 2020)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 17, 2020)

John M said:


> Thank you everyone!



Thank you for posting that pic John. But make sure to post a pic to show the back of the dorsal sepal, just so that we know you didn't glue a toothpick on the other side of it.  (naturally kidding heheh)


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 17, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 17, 2020)

very nice. I’ve read that this species is one that it really pays off to grow into a specimen. The flower count and quality improve dramatically,
David


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 17, 2020)

Very promising!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 17, 2020)

Congratulstions on that first bloom seedling: Stunning beauty...I can only second your succint description of its virtues!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 17, 2020)

love the lip


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 17, 2020)

It’s got potential when mature with a big head of flowers.


----------



## kitfox (Nov 17, 2020)

maximas never exhibit that kind of bilateral symmetry! It looks like its one of those half real, half reflection images!!! Really nice!


----------

